# Conexant 20561 SmartAudio HD driver



## am0k (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all,

My sound card is a "Conexant 20561 SmartAudio HD". I searched for it on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/hardware.html in the Sound Device section list. But the list does not include above name. Because it is not there, can I consider that FreeBSD do not support my sound device? Or is there is any other way to install not listed hardware?

Thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 30, 2014)

As I can see, this chip is HDA compatible. So unless board vendor made something unusual or stupid -- there is quite high chances that it may work with snd_hda(4) driver.


----------

